# need info on arowana



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I want to buy one of these real bad but Im not sure I could house it properly since they get so big. what size tank would I need for a 4" arowana ?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://kingsoftheaquarium.com/speciesprofiles.htm


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

try not to get arrowanas that small, iv heard they are nearly imposible to keep when they are that size. try to get one that is atleast 6-8 inches


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

how am I going to find a 36" wide tank? I guess no aro for me.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> how am I going to find a 36" wide tank? I guess no aro for me.


well, if you don't like a real aquarists advice, you could always go to arrowfanatics.com and ask them. They'd say a 125g tank would suit a silver arrow just fine









yes that was sarcasm








glad you decided otherwise









i think arrowanas and pacu and irridescent sharks are three fish that really shouldnt be so readily available...


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

The tank should be as long as your fish, not as wide. Besides that, the chance of your Arrowana growing to 36" in your home aquarium, probably not that good. The largest I've heard of in a home was 24".


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Your on crack if you think a tank should only be as long as your fish. What are they going to do just sit in one place.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Hoser98 said:


> The tank should be as long as your fish, not as wide. Besides that, the chance of your Arrowana growing to 36" in your home aquarium, probably not that good. The largest I've heard of in a home was 24".


 so the fish doesn't need to turn around? an arowana is a constantly swimming fish, it needs a big tank

Nitro -- I'd say try a black arowana, one of the ones Jon Rare is currently selling, by friend bought one from Hareball's store and it has grown at half the rate of a silver. Bought it at 2" and 9 months late might be 8-9" He takes great care of the thing, so saying that the rate is because of his fishkeeping is wrong, might jsut be that individual black arowana though.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Hoser98 said:


> The tank should be as long as your fish, not as wide. Besides that, the chance of your Arrowana growing to 36" in your home aquarium, probably not that good. The largest I've heard of in a home was 24".


 what.....the......f.....

you have to be kidding me..

Nitro, dont listen to this moron he obviously knows NOTHING..

My friend has arowana over 36 inches. they get big bro.

mines around 22+. silvers grow pretty fast to man.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hoser98 said:


> The tank should be as long as your fish, not as wide


i hope you just made a typo/wording error there...

unless you're a fan of arrofanatics of course :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Hoser98 said:


> The tank should be as long as your fish, not as wide. Besides that, the chance of your Arrowana growing to 36" in your home aquarium, probably not that good. The largest I've heard of in a home was 24".


 arrowanas get bigger than 24" in a home aquarium. maybe not in the aquarium that you said but in a huge aquarium they will. and im w/ p45 on hoping it was a typing error. hopefully you're not stupid enough to stick an arowana in a 30g.........


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think it's unanimous that you don't have fish in tanks as long as they are.
Imagine doing that with other fish!

I'm with P45, there are some fish that should only be special ordered for people ready to keep them. Aros, pacus, etc. are offered WAY too often.


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

I was quoting the article I just read......which was fairly obvious by me using the words "It said".


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I suggest you cease quoting the articles from that website, then. Hell, just stop visiting said website altogether....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

aro's get big, really big

you need to have at least a 3' wide tank a 4' would be better, and long to

they like to eat a lot and are prone to many dieases such as droop eye from looking down at plants and stuff

they do requir good water and also healthy food

they will eat fish smaller that them but other fish such as piranhas will kill them easly


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

drop eye is not from looking down at stuff.. there is many factors and none have yet to be proven.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Peacock said:


> drop eye is not from looking down at stuff.. there is many factors and none have yet to be proven.


 Drop eye is cause they're no longer in a river or lake and now don't have to constantly look up for food. That's what I though anyway.

I think that's why people tend to throw their very valuable aro's in a pond instead of a tank.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i always thought that drop eye was caused by fat in the top of their eye... when the fat deposit gets to big the arro's eye is forced to look down. this is usually caused by feeding feeder goldfish which are high in fat.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > drop eye is not from looking down at stuff.. there is many factors and none have yet to be proven.
> ...


 Then why is it that you'll never (or almost never) see a Black or Jardini with drop eye? It occurs mainly with Silvers and Asians. I think it's due largely to the fact that they're mass produced and have a shallower gene pool than others. Since Jardinis are now being largely bred in Asian farms, I'm sure they'll start to get the condition more often too. The same thing will happen to Blacks if they become mainly farm raised.


----------

